# MK1 H&R lowering springs bit to low?



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

need some advice pls, on the other hand I might be moaning about nothing & just be a bit unlucky :lol:

I have a 3.2 v6 quattro mk1 coupe have had some H&R springs fitted right ones for the v6 bought from awesome gti fitted professionally by pipewerx & tracking all sorted.

Now started to bed in been on car 6 mnths I am on standard shocks cars covered 50k

Car sits right but has got lower & lower @ front end

Car handles well & car looks good

doesnt appear to be that high or low for that matter when compared to Mk2 TT,

(just been outside & updates with some pics weather is evil)

I am still running standard alloys 18" with 225 40 18 tyres

that said my front bumper is starting to get some nasty scuffs underneath & i aint to thrilled about this by a long shot most are unseen but 1 or 2 arent & as I say not to happy at all

Options avail are as I see it :

replace shocks @ front with something stiffer? but what ?

replace springs maybe with Eibach ? although from research i did at time & my knowledge H&R are better product ?
I haven't the funds for coilovers

I have heard you can buy shims to raise front up a bit is this just a load of bull ? or does anyone know of anything that can be done ?

or am I just unlucky have I possibly caught on 1 speed bump to many ?

any thoughts/advice appreciated

all the best for the new year

Gary


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Have the top mounts checked if they are original and not replaced with the suspension perhaps that have collapsed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ah well..another V6er going down the spring only route.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Its been done before Gaz and peeps have ended up with the same issues or tigger bouncing ride.
Top mounts dont seem to fail on the V6, so they will probably be ok.
Solutions..
1. Go slower.
2. Replace with OEM springs.
3. Replace the OEM shocks for uprated matched ones to the springs.
4. Replace the lot for adjustable coilovers.

Charlie may be able to give you some help with costings, if required.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

i think it looks great.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Too low..means, slow, as ride quality is compromised but it will look good but speed bumps, kerbs and unen ground will cause you to sh.t yourself regularly.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

ive ran many lowered cars before, my TT is the first that isnt..i do quite like trashing over stuff without a care in the world :lol:

When she gets some coilovers on however :?

I love the way you drive along in a lowered car and your butt cheeks clench as you go over something as if your attempting to lighten the car over the bump. lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> ive ran many lowered cars before, my TT is the first that isnt..i do quite like trashing over stuff without a care in the world :lol:
> 
> When she gets some coilovers on however :?
> 
> I love the way you drive along in a lowered car and your butt cheeks clench as you go over something as if your attempting to lighten the car over the bump. lol


I think Gaz has 25mm lowering springs, which will be ok as long as they dont settle anymore, which his have.
Im running low incl a 3" exhaust so ive got my cheeks held together with tie wraps..  
Steve


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

I have to agree with Steve...

I was set to go the coilover route but a number of financial issues meant I had to put that idea on hold for the foreseeable future. However, I was fed up with the 4x4 look and so my dear wife gave me H&R -25mm lowering springs for my birthday (bless her!), so I had them fitted.

I would say the front has lowered more like 35mm and the back around the 25mm stated, so it's a little bit too low on the front really. Maybe this is because of the weight of the engine in comparison to the 1.8 or maybe it's worn shocks (?) - mine are OEMs at 45K now.

I occasionally scrape the black plastic bits underneath of the front spoiler but not the actual chin or any of the painted area, so I would say it's nothing to worry about. If I take it real slow at those places (I know them well now!) then it's fine.

It does look great, I have to say, and on good roads it even feels like it handles better. But on uneven roads and some deeper bumps in particular it makes me cringe now : sounds like the dampers are about to pop up through the bonnet!

Moral of the story : save up for coilovers.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking at the photos I think you just need to drive more carefully over the bumps! I think my TT's nose was a lot lower with the Cupra lip on there too, and I never caught it on anything (other than my stupid garage entrance) in 18 months! 

Me being careful :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow Tim...... she is low how do you cope with day to day driving?  I've always lowered my cars and experienced cringe city bum clench over speed bumps, the worst was in my urs6 on a cross channel ferry.....gulp! :? It all depends personally how, when and where we drive our TT's to how low our cars are...

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I originally had H&R springs and OEM shocks and my QS was no where near as low as yours. I did find them compromised on the track and eventually went for the Bilstein coilovers I now have and the difference is huge in handling terms.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

thing on the v6 is the front end weight.

Its over a tonne if i recall correctly.

Have to be carefull buying coilovers to get the 3.2 ones...they differ slightly to the 225 quattro ones with the increased weight.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> thing on the v6 is the front end weight.
> 
> Its over a tonne if i recall correctly.
> 
> Have to be carefull buying coilovers to get the 3.2 ones...they differ slightly to the 225 quattro ones with the increased weight.


Yeah thats probably the case , more weight equates to a lower front end. Looks cool mind


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> I originally had H&R springs and OEM shocks and my QS was no where near as low as yours. I did find them compromised on the track and eventually went for the Bilstein coilovers I now have and the difference is huge in handling terms.


Neil how is she on country roads with the collies? is the ride respectable? have you got your billy's on a hard or soft setting?  
Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > I originally had H&R springs and OEM shocks and my QS was no where near as low as yours. I did find them compromised on the track and eventually went for the Bilstein coilovers I now have and the difference is huge in handling terms.
> ...


Hi Damien , she is pretty good on B roads and amazing on A roads/motorways. I would say its about 15-20 % stiffer on the coilovers than just the springs. But it just feels so tied down and taut on any given road. Its on the medium setting at the moment so should be good on all roads including track driving. I cant wait to try it with my new tyres which will go on early next year. Going to order some Yokohama Advan Neova AD08 track/road tyres. Should havd massive grip. ( In the dry at least ! )

But is not to stiff at all on B roads as I know this concerns you. GET SOME :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Neil.... really appreciate the info. 20% stiffer i can cope with. Plus you are only on medium setting. You are indeed the QS guru!! Love the fact you can tailor ride height and fine tune weight corner balance. Wonder if i could pick up a set of billy's in the usa? :idea: hmm! Wont be today....in lovely Lagos!! :lol:

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks Neil.... really appreciate the info. 20% stiffer i can cope with. Plus you are only on medium setting. You are indeed the QS guru!! Love the fact you can tailor ride height and fine tune weight corner balance. Wonder if i could pick up a set of billy's in the usa? :idea: hmm! Wont be today....in lovely Lagos!! :lol:
> 
> Damien.


Wow you do get around ! In the travelling sense of course :lol: If you do go collies then I reckon Billies are the ones to go for. Looking forward to fine tuning them on my next trackday  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah i do get around a bit... :lol: 
Exiting stuff Neil. Must be lovely to have the shock tuning capability on your QS. Have they held up to the crap weather well?
I was discussing a trip to spa and or the ring, with a couple of pals the other day.They all have serious big hitting track machinery, so will have to get my billys for then!! and an adult nappy!! :lol: 
Just ordered a pizza out here [smiley=book2.gif] 24 quid!! and takes a day to get here..... :?

Damien.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Also as far as I'm aware of the V6 has a lower sump, so if its dropped as much as 35mm then be very careful over speed bumps :?

Shak


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> yeah i do get around a bit... :lol:
> Exiting stuff Neil. Must be lovely to have the shock tuning capability on your QS. Have they held up to the crap weather well?
> I was discussing a trip to spa and or the ring, with a couple of pals the other day.They all have serious big hitting track machinery, so will have to get my billys for then!! and an adult nappy!! :lol:
> Just ordered a pizza out here [smiley=book2.gif] 24 quid!! and takes a day to get here..... :?
> ...


Yeah no problem with bad weather at all. I'm up for a trip to the ring in my QS. Been once before and intimitating isnt the word !


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I was this low at the front..








60mm from the floor..








Raised a few mm to end up with this compromise








Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice Steve she sits nice, great compromise for day to day driving..... 
Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If I had my time again, I would have got a remote height adj setup.
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I went the Eibach route purely because I had read they had tested their springs with the V6 shocks as they are stiffer than the 225. Mine dropped more at the rear, 30mm and the front 20mm. I've heard of quite a few H&R going very low on the front. I would accept another 5-7mm lower on the front but rather it be ok over speed bumps and general dodgy roads.

This is how mine sits.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

to low


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> I was this low at the front..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm measure underneath mine and I'm about 80-85mm. I guess undertrays may vary as I wouldn't say I was 20mm higher than you Steve.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Been reading & conversing with some guys on here more so fellow NW members & V6 owners Steve & Marco

Thanks too Steve who called round the other day & Marco for his various pm's/input

As it's finally stopped raining took some pics externally my car height wise aint much different to Steve Colliers on coilovers, probably just a tad lower.

The proof fo the pudding comes using the non-smoker pack of playing cards pics below

I am approx 65mm off the ground

Looking @ the pics yourself I think you have to ask yourself the question would you be happy with this ?

The car being a V6 weight of engine/car & a smashed sump = goodbye engine does give me slight cause for concern, hence the original post.

Whilst visually outwards to some it might be said oh thats still to high applying the age old girlfriend method of lowering as in :
'If can get more than 2 fingers inside' in which case it is plenty low enough

the 3rd & final pic illustrates this nicely

For anyone else who has a V6 DSG who has been reading this thread it is my intention to get to the bottom of all this & will advise/re-surect the thread once I have done.

I intend to get together with Marco on a dry day & get to the bottom of all this as I have a Milltek fitted other than that our cars are exactly the same.

This has become more highlighted since went onto my winter Ronals as running 225 40 18 all round, fair weather I run on BBS RSII with 235 40 18 so tyre profile maybe the slight downfall here.

As we all know the roads ain't perfect & even the best of can get caught out & as with anything it can all be down to personal preference me well I love my TT but dont like the standard ride height but I am not prepared to sacrafice the car for a few mm slammed look, it will either be live with & utmost care, Eibachs or back to standard


----------

